# where to buy



## roxann2016 (May 15, 2016)

hi everyone I am new to the t shirt business i am having a hard time finding a place to buy pre made transfers from. I am in MICHIGAN THANK YOU


----------



## GTP30 (Dec 18, 2015)

Proworldinc is a popular place to get stock transfers. I've purchased a few from there myself. Check the left side of the forum, it's the 4th link down under preferred vendors. Lots of useful links there as well.


----------

